# Is it normal to be sore after failed IVF cycle?



## Crimsonrose

Hi, I am hoping someone can give me some advice, failed my IVF cycle on the 16th of November, then started heavy period the following Sunday, the 18th, period lasted about 9 days, which is a bit unusual for me as it usually only lasts about a week but with the drugs and stuff I didn't worry too much about this.. Anyway I've noticed, for about the last week, that I have been sore and tight down there, had sex last night and something wasn't right, was pretty sore and tight/dry, its been nearly two weeks since I stopped my progesterone injections so I'm wondering whether I should I speak to clinic or local doctor maybe or is it normal to be sore after IVF treatment? I'm a little worried but I'm wondering if its just my body going back to normal but its been nearly 2wks?


----------



## Daisy-Chain

Crimsonrose - sorry to hear of your recent BFN  

Iv never personally experienced what you describe before, I literally get AF during 2ww and all is straight back to normal, my AF even comes when it would have if it weren't for treatment, doesn't seem to affect anything.

If you are worried, just give your clinic a quick call.  Your body might just be getting all back to normal.

Daisy x


----------



## Finky1983

Hi crimson,

I can totally relate, not to the 9day AF after my failed cycle as I never made it my OTD and only bleed for 2days and then nothing. Haven't even had a AF since its been 36days now. I did however have the problem with sex after, and felt pain and dry. It however become ok but it took time. If do ou still get worried call our clinic Hun, hope this it helps xxxx


----------



## Crimsonrose

Hi, thanks for your replies, at the moment its not bothering me so I'm wondering whether to wait before speaking to clinic as it may have gone or got a bit better.. its more when I had sex it hurts, not hurts but sore if you know what I mean, so guess I will have to see what happens next time me and hubby get close, if its still bothering me next time we do then defo going to speak to them as worried it could be an infection, do you think I'm making the right decision waiting or do you think I should just phone them now?

Finky, how long did it take for you to go back to normal if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Finky1983

Hi crimsonson, it took about 2weeks of trying to have sex I am afraid, we just tried and had to stop. Sorry. 

The dreaded AF finally arrived today after 36 days boo!!


----------

